# Any TFO Axiom 2 owners here?



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

I have the Axiom II in #8. Had it for about a month now. I love the rod and even though I carry 7 or 8 rods daily this has been my first choice lately when a #8 is needed. Over this time I have tried a few different lines, SA Redfish, SA Grand Slam, SA Titan and the TFO WF floating made by Cortland.

All of these lines have performed well and shooting the full line is not difficult for a proficient caster.

With the heavy short tapers of the Grand Slam and Titan the rod almost casts itself. Very effort free and they shoot like crazy. The downside to both of these lines however is that they come down hard if you don't throw level and check your cast to produce a soft landing.. With these lines I normally rig about a 15 ft. leader and keep my distance from the fish. Both of these lines turn long leaders over great on the Axiom. Today I had an angler out who fly fishes only occasionally and he was having no problem banging out 60 feet in pretty windy conditions with the titan.

The Redfish line loads up and shoots well. It does not seem to generate the same speed but it lands much softer with the average caster. 

The TFO line is a favorite of mine but it is not for everyone. It is a true line weight line, with a more traditional longer taper. It is an all purpose line and I like the way it lands on the water. I like this type of line for the days where the fish are super snotty and spooking just because you look at them.

If I was to recommend a line without knowledge of a casters ability I would probably steer towards the Redfish. This rod throws it great. It will turn over decent sized flies and it lands nicely in most anglers hands. I have this line in several weights on my boat rods. I guide people of all ability levels and almost everyone casts this line well.

Ken


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

So far I've tried Airflow clear tip and it did well but the line is falling apart. The Rio mainstream did ok with small flies but it's odd handling backing after shooting all 80' of the line and it doesn't load the rod too good. The third line is Bermuda triangle taper shorts. I'm not 100% sure if it's the shorts version because it loads like crap up close and then it sends it out really good on the long shots.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

The Axiom II handles pretty well in short casting situations. I do find however that most fast rods feel a bit weird when you are just working the heavy heads on the shorter taper fast shooting lines..

The TFO line I mentioned and your Mainstream will feel better and probably perform better short. Therein lies the unicorn we all chase. There is probably not a line that we will find great feel and performance at all ranges, with faster rods.

I stopped looking for the "do All" rod and line long ago. Currently I like to have multiple rods that perform different tasks and lines that compliment them.
As I mentioned the SA Redfish is a good compromise line that will perform well in all situations.

Ken


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ken T said:


> The Axiom II handles pretty well in short casting situations. I do find however that most fast rods feel a bit weird when you are just working the heavy heads on the shorter taper fast shooting lines..
> 
> The TFO line I mentioned and your Mainstream will feel better and probably perform better short. Therein lies the unicorn we all chase. There is probably not a line that we will find great feel and performance at all ranges, with faster rods.
> 
> ...


That said... Ken, I can't get my measly 2 rods in your rod holders with all your arsenal of fly rods you carry for ever kind of situation! Next time, I'm leaving mine home and using yours! I got dibs on your Axiom II. 

RunningOnEmpty, I spent some quality time with that 8wt Axiom II this summer with a SA Mastery Redfish line and threw very nicely. I really like that rod for the money! Don't own one yet, but might pick up a 7wt in that rod. I suspect the regular Wulff BTT (not the short) will also be a good line for that rod.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Old thread new again.....
How does the axoim 2 compare w the orvis recon in an 8wt?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Both are similar. I think the Axiom 2 has a tad more flex overall to the rod but seems to have slightly better composure at longer distance casting. But both are good rods tho. You just have to try to take a really good line on your reel and go to a shop that has both or find an Orvis dealer and then a shop that carries TFO and cast them both. We have a shop in Sarasota that carries both and also up in St Pete, but I haven't thrown both side by side. Also in that mid price point, you can also compare it to the Loomis IMX Pro in the same weight rating.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

The local bass pro, closest to me has the axoim 2, but no recon. They do have the 9ft 8wt g loomis 4x on sale for 290 or so......

Honestly, the tfo pro 2 seemed like a nice medium action cheaper rod also......was hoping they had a Redington vice to compare


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mpl1978 said:


> The local bass pro, closest to me has the axoim 2, but no recon. They do have the 9ft 8wt g loomis 4x on sale for 290 or so......
> 
> Honestly, the tfo pro 2 seemed like a nice medium action cheaper rod also......was hoping they had a Redington vice to compare


The Redington Vise is actually a faster rod, but slightly heavier on the swing and doesn't seem to throw as far without some work. The Vise is Redington's answer to the BVK, but lacks a bit more. But, for the money, the Vise is a decent rod (cheap but fast) and out of all the Redington's new releases, including their Crux rod (total fail! IMO), it's in their top best rod they make. But overall, the Axiom II is just a better overall rod to cast (short and longer range). The Axiom II has a bit of Kevlar built into the blank. So I think that can add to durability. The g Loomis 4x you are referring to is probably the Pro4X and is not the same rod as the IMX Pro. Totally 2 different rods. For me, I'd much rather be fishing the IMX Pro over the Pro4X. But for now, it's only made up to an 8wt and is considered to be more of an "all-water" rod as oppose to a saltwater rod. So it lacks a heavy backbone. Think of it as more of a finesse rod. The Pro4X has more lifting capabilities, but just not as fun to cast as the IMX Pro.

So if I was comparing the Redington Vise to any other rod, then compare it to an Orvis Clearwater or a TFO BVK.

The TFO Pro II (Professional II) is a good starter rod. Some people like them and still use them because they flex further down in the blank, towards the mid section. Kinda of like the how Orvis makes rods that are "mid flex" rods. Actually some of the old school guys here would agree that it almost feels like the old G.Loomis GL3's, which was a fun rod to throw, but according to today's fast rods, you'd have to slow down your casting stroke in order to wake the rod up. Then she'd cast decently. Advantages with rods like this are guys who use to fish trout up north, but want a rod they can use in the salt that they can "Feel" like they did with their trout rods. Also, they cast great with short shots, tho, with the right casting stroke, you can send that bug flying to the other side of that mangrove pond.

The Axiom II is a faster rod tho, but not overly extra fast. I would say it's more like a fast than an extra fast rod. The Pro II is more like today's medium fast rods out there. Funny tho, in the higher line weights like 9 & 10wts, they are decent to throw, even for an experience caster, since it stiffens a bit at those line weights and feels faster. The funny thin is, go seek out a Pro II in a 8'6" 4 or 5wt (not the 9') and you'll giggle casting it! I promise you! 

A lot of Bass Pro's are just not going to let you go outside and cast them. Your best bet is to go find a local shop that carries them and then patronize them for being the local mom and pop fly shop rather than the big box corporate store.


----------

